# A small update



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2014)

Getting married tomorrow


and

Will be away from [STRIKE]TDF[/STRIKE] DF for couple of days

See you guys later


----------



## snap (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations 

It's still TDF (The Digit Forum)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

congrats  be back soon in TDF (The Digit Forum ).


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats 
Be back with your kids


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Be back with your kids


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2014)

Woah , Congrats man , wish you a happy married life .


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 6, 2014)

Congo dude


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2014)

That comes as a shock to me. Oh god! Why rhitwick! 

Well, k/d. I know marriage is just a part of every geek's life. And it can make it... Can he?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 6, 2014)

So, free RAM upgrades for everyone, eh,  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]?

On a serious note, congo!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



Pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2014)

Woah, congo [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION], have a great life ahead..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Congo mate.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah saw your FB invitation..!! Congrats


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 7, 2014)

Congo!
Have a happy married life!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

Congo, mate... 
Do post a pic so we actually know that marriage is not a myth for a geek!!!


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 7, 2014)

Some dumb humourless person deleted my post.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Some dumb humourless person deleted my post.


What did you post???


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

Pictures or it didn't happen.  ...just kidding.
Wish you a very happy married life bro.

You will now have a special one to share your gadget inventory , games,etc...

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Congrats
> *Be back with your kids *



lolz.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats !!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats mate 
So you will be upgraded to dual CPU system


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2014)

congrats bro...

dual cpu , dual channel ram but single hdd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Getting married tomorrow
> 
> 
> and
> ...



Congrats Rhitwick and Happy Married Life.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 8, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Getting married tomorrow
> 
> 
> and
> ...



Congrats !!!

couple of days .. whattt  .. take couple of weeks or else your wife won't let you come here for a couple of years.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> congrats bro...
> 
> dual cpu , dual channel ram but single hdd



That was confusing....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

Congarts bro and Happy married life, BTW its not a small update its a BIG update


----------



## lywyre (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]: Congratulations on your new chapter.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 8, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats..!!Wish you a happy married life.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

BTW [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] *Arranged or Love*


----------



## snap (Jul 8, 2014)

^^Asking the right questions


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

Boy or girl??? :-/


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Boy or girl??? :-/



With a boy in India...Not possible


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> With a boy in India...Not possible


Didn't the supreme court legalise it??? :-/


----------



## icebags (Jul 8, 2014)

congos ! did u check whether wifey loves srk also, ..... or not ? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/5.gif


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Didn't the supreme court legalise it??? :-/



Naaaaa


Spoiler




No one should be alienated on the basis of orientation: Karan Johar
Section 377 of the Indian Penal Code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL  this discussion is going far beyond our reach


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] : Congratulations dude. It's the second time, i saw a thread in TDF sharing happiness with others. First was when a person posted in a thread that she was on the day of delivery. 


Spoiler



Please start the "Marriage discussion thread" when you return.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2014)

Flash said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] : Congratulations dude. It's the second time, i saw a thread in TDF sharing happiness with others. First was when a person posted in a thread that she was on the day of delivery.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



+1 for the spoiler


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Some dumb humourless person deleted my post.



1. Reply in English. 
2. Don't tip your sarcasm hat on someone's parade. This is not the right time and thread to do that.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2014)

haha gz. rock on


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2014)

Congos buddy, wish you a happy married life ahead 

And don't forget to share pics !


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2014)

Reporting from the day after "suhaag raat". 
Mosquitoes really had some fun with us 

And answer to few questions 
Its arranged (bharat Matrimony)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2014)

And she loves SRK


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

Waaaaaooow


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, you guys went too far with your imagination. 
"No comments" should be the perfect answer.


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2014)

Well i thought there was a NSFW tag incoming.... congrats again  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Well, you guys went too far with your imagination.
> "No comments" should be the perfect answer.


Whoops... Sorry!!! 
Anyway, a hearty congratulations once again...
Btw, maybe you could like review the Bharat Matrimony service... Will be immense help to most...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Getting married tomorrow
> 
> 
> and
> ...


dont do it dude dnt loose your freedom...........


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dont do it dude dnt loose your freedom...........



Its done already.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dont do it dude dnt loose your freedom...........




How about checking date of the post???


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats man!!! Have a wonderful life!!
Come to think of it marriage is a lot like SLIing...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> How about checking date of the post???



oh nothing can be done now RIP bro just kidding congratz....


----------



## icebags (Jul 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dont do it dude dnt loose your freedom...........


hes probably gone for honeymoon already, where may be even internet through fone is not allowed.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> hes probably gone for honeymoon already, where may be even internet through fone is not allowed.


He replied just today...
Try reading the thread!!!


----------



## icebags (Jul 10, 2014)

ok, read it as past tense then. 



rhitwick said:


> And she loves SRK



cool, but who she loves most ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> And she loves SRK



a-ha. lol cool.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2014)

Thats done in a geeky manner. Initiated from a virtual world brought into reality.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 11, 2014)

some giveaways ??


----------

